# Hiro's joy



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Today ( 08-10-11) we went for 2,5 hours walking in the wood.
Hiro loved it..


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Ans,

Beautiful pictures. The 7th one if my fav. 

I love it when you post pics of your gorgeous Hiro.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Excellent pictures!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Now THAT looks like one happy hav! Love the pictures!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

As always love love love your photos. I think you could make a Hiro calendar or book! I would buy it!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

There's not one pic where Hiro doesn't look absolutely delighted. What beautiful photos!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Now that is one HAPPY dog. Thank you for sharing your beautiful pics with us.


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

I especially love the 2nd to last picture where he is completely airborne!!! Great pictures!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Well...Ans, you KNOW what I think about your Hiro and your pictures!!! Both beautiful.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the lovely pictures of a very Happy Hiro! He is gorgeous!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Love, love, love the pictures! What a happy romp!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

He takes my breath away every time I see a picture!

Beautiful.

Great photography too!

eace:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You know I love my Hiro. What a beautiful and fun loving boy. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Fantastic photos! I always look forward to them!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He's so handsome and I love his Hav smile. Great pictures.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Hiro's joy is our joy!!! Love the pictures!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

That has to be the happiest dog ever! I always love seeing your photos!


----------

